# how to teach "close the door."



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Does Tino understand clicker tricks?

I suggest shaping the behavior - breaking down the final behavior into smaller pieces and working towards the final behavior...Shaping is NOT luring - shaping is giving the dog a chance to think about what is is you want from them. Don't aim to teach the whole behavior in one session - or even 10 sessions - don't move to the next step until you have the previous one down. DOn't put words on the progress until you have the finished behavior 100% of the time....k?

You didn't mention if the door closing is pushing or pulling - I'll break down some steps presuming that the final trick is stand up and PUSH on the door to close it with his paw. Start with him looking at an open door (he looks at the door - you're looking at the door to help him) click/treat (from here on abbreviated as C/T). Then withhold the click until he looks at the door and moves towards it C/T. Next step might be moving towards it and clicking when one of his paws are up....get the idea?

I love shaping tricks!!! I've taught Teller to load and unload the washing machine (dryer too), he fetches the phone when it rings, recycles cans, puts away the groceries, to get a hanky when someone sneezes, turn on/off the radio and tv, finds the remote when I lose it, brings me my shoes...

Erica


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Do you think clicker training would work on a teenager?


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

How about a husband??


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Do you think clicker training would work on a teenager?


The principles behind it absolutely will! I highly recommend the book "What Shamu Taught Me About Life, Love and Marraige" by Amy Sutherland!


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

again, i dont really manage to shape too much tricks myself. shaping and clicking methodes are a lil dificult to use, hwen i am not able to see what my dogi s doing. i have taught him to jump on coand now, though. .and htat was fun.. but then i could feel what he was doing, cause iwas working with him close.

i have started givihg him treats when he puts his nose to the door, but hte queston is how to get him to push a little so the door closes  or how to make his jumping amed towards the door,so heæll close it  it is a door that will be pushes closed. not a very useful thing, but a comand that cannot hurt forh im to know when i am too lazy to get up 

gretings from Ranveig and tino.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

o-oh i think i might have managed to report a post by mistake .. clicked a link i think iennstead of a toolbutton so whoever had that post, sorry ;( my mistake!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Ran...
What about if Tino learned to target something that made a noise ....trying to think of a target item that could be moved and stuck on the door - 

Maybe a piece of that crinkly plastic/cellophane paper that is put into gift bags? 
Tissue paper wouldnt last very long with a wet dog nose and would not last long if he used his paw, but the plastic, cellophane type might last a bit better....

You would be able to hear when he touched it with his nose or paw so you could reward accordingly.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Shaping is fun - is you can articulate what you want the final behavior to be (as in push/pull and nose/paw) we can help you break it down to smaller behaviors.

You're never totally taking your eyes off him - you're looking at the door but you are 1' away from him so you can see when he too is looking at the door... You can also teach the target as a step in that process as it's the first part of the skill that you are teaching (he needs to target the door before he can learn to close it)...

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Using Mary's idea, you could sandwich an i-click clicker between two pieces of cardbard hinged at the edge with tape.... so the cardboard is like a "v" with the i-click inside. It would have to be an i-click vs. a box clicker. Then when he targets it with his nose, it will click for you and then you know when to give the treat.

OR -- open the door a crack and put treats on the other side. Orient his nose to the bottom of the door so he's smelling the treats under the door. Encourage him to "get the cookie" and when he tries and it make the door move (your hand is gently on the door so you feel movement) you feed him a treat!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Using Mary's idea, you could sandwich an i-click clicker between two pieces of cardbard hinged at the edge with tape.... so the cardboard is like a "v" with the i-click inside. It would have to be an i-click vs. a box clicker. Then when he targets it with his nose, it will click for you and then you know when to give the treat.
> 
> OR -- open the door a crack and put treats on the other side. Orient his nose to the bottom of the door so he's smelling the treats under the door. Encourage him to "get the cookie" and when he tries and it make the door move (your hand is gently on the door so you feel movement) you feed him a treat!


The problem with putting the treats there as a lure is that sometimes the dog learns nothing from the behavior - did he push the door because there were treats there or does he have an understanding of what you are asking him to do? (My guess in this case is the first). Luring can be productive at times - but not often with complex behaviors...

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MurphyTeller said:


> The problem with putting the treats there as a lure is that sometimes the dog learns nothing from the behavior - did he push the door because there were treats there or does he have an understanding of what you are asking him to do? (My guess in this case is the first). Luring can be productive at times - but not often with complex behaviors...
> 
> Erica


True, but often luring the first few times can start the idea of the behavior in the dog's mind and as long as the handler fades the lure quickly, I've found it to work quite well. Plus, we're dealing with a blind handler, so I can't see how traditional shaping is going to work. Any ideas?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I missed the blind handler - sorry - that's a critical piece here.

I'd start over with a target then - something that makes noise (staples easy button works here/bell, etc) or a contact trainer. Teach first the target to the floor, then to hand and then move the target (if possible) to the vertical door surface...


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

hehe yeah  it is very easy to think that sighted is what everyone are .) I find my friend who is partually sighted, not blind.. has a much easier way of shaping her dogs behaviour. However, i am not giving up. now the problem is, my friends dog knows how to close the door by jumping on it. 

I thank you all for the ideas you have given, and will try my best to try again. my dog is kinda sloooow and laid back so i think this might take a while.
however, i managed to teach him as well over a long period of time, when he's sitting down and i put my hahdns in front of him, then he can lay his frontpaws in my hands or on my knees. that i did by simply touching his other paw when he lifted the other paw. in the beginning i'd lift his paw, ten just touch on the behind of the paw he needed to lift, and then he one day just got it lol 


I think it is fun to try to teach him some new a little unusual things. i will try a target. but it has to be soemthing that makes sound. lol maybe a doorbell-type of thing with a big button or something? the paper thing is a good idea too, i could probably also use a reg plastic bag and tape it too the dor. problem is he has usually learned to try to pick up that so that might leave hi mto open the door lol

have a blessed day


----------

